# Central Fraser Valley sub forum



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

this might be an idea worth some thought.... a central valley sub forum and maybe a monthly or quarterly meeting somewhere central to interact and do transactions...

thoughts?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

First thing would be to gauge interest in this thread, that'd be the starting point for sure. Are you thinking of classifieds, or a Aquarium Related Chat sub-forum? Please be more specific. I don't personally see a need for an Aquarium Related Chat sub-forum, but I'm sure if there's great interest in this, and it would be utilized regularly that Yung would be wanting to implement this as a classifieds sub-section or otherwise.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i was primarily thinking it would be handy as a classified sub-forum. i don't think that chat really needs ANY localized sub-forums as we're all talking about the basically the same things regardless of location. as you say, i'm attempting to see if other members from this area express any interest in the idea. it seems we have quite a few folks out this way and it would be nice to form a more cohesive bond between them.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm up for that


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

That's a great idea, I hope it happens as you say we have a lot of folks in the central/southern/east Fraser Valley into the hobby. It would be great to have a get together some where central to meet our fellow hobbiests. I'm in.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 11, 2012)

I'd be up for it. Always easier to do deals closer to home.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I like the idea
as I go into the city (Vancouver) once or twice a year if I have no other choice.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

When we refer to central fraser valley, are we primarily talking Abbotsford and Mission??? Let me know, if there's more interest from members we can bring it up with our nice admin Yung.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i was thinking more langley, maple ridge all the way east out to chilliwack.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I think this is a good idea. I think it would also help us folks out this way sell our product/livestock easier. I here from many members that we are too far to buy stuff from. Well that goes both ways but we travel to make purchases. I think it should extend to at least Hope though.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it will be too many sub-forums for the general class. section. I can understand the VI and Ok/interior one which is far away; even then, there isn't enough traffic on those two subforum that the members who live in those two sub-forum areas actually are posting back in the general class. section to get more view. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

the difference charles is that a central valley sub forum WILL have enough traffic to warrant its existence. there are a ton of members out this way that would use it to access deals close to home and not have hear the same old "you're too far away" when trying to make sales..


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i would actually be curious to see a breakdown of the locations of users on the forum. my bet is that there are significantly more users in this area than in both of the other sub forum areas combined.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I didn't want to say anything because I was thinking the same thing as Charles. When I sell in classifieds, the majority of buyers are from Surrey and west, though I've had the pleasure of meeting a few valley members through transactions, such as Sliver, MikeVang, Scherb and Rick at CAF. I sometimes offer to deliver, usually for a little extra and use the trip as an excuse for fitting in other activities around Vancouver. Having a subforum, in my mind, wouldn't make it any easier to sell anything. As for the social aspect, I think a simple thread for meet and greets or some organized form of meeting would suffice. You'd need people with a fish room or some place where you could host a few people and look at and talk about fish, or maybe work something out with a LFS. But I'm getting ahead of myself. I didn't want to poo-poo your idea without trying to be constructive. The subforum? Not very helpful.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I will say before we set up a VAHS sub-forum (although not classifieds obviously) they were already established and we knew what the presence and necessity of it would be. I will say however if there is great interest from the areas Sliver mentioned, please post here stating so.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sliver said:


> i would actually be curious to see a breakdown of the locations of users on the forum. my bet is that there are significantly more users in this area than in both of the other sub forum areas combined.


If you click on "Community" then click "Members List" and go to "Advanced Search" You can search members by location, as long as it says their actual location and not something like "outer space" lol If you click the top of the "Post" category, it will arrange members by how many post they have ,as far as activeness goes. Though it won't specify what kind of threads they post on.
As far as active members posting classifieds here , you are probably correct that your area outnumbers their area. But that is probably because they most times would have to rely on having things shipped to them. I could see it being helpful to those that live in the generalized area if they are not looking to travel too far. Though it seems that..... where there is a will ....there is a way, when it comes to members here lol I know I've traveled quite far for some things.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Another idea would be to simply put a location field when creating a post in the classified section so that the location would show up in the title... somewhat like craigslist. As for the meet and greet idea, I like that... I haven't been able to get to any of the auctions or VAHS meetings due to work and time... if there were meetings or even just get together a little farther east, I would attend for sure.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Is there any further interest in this? We'll need a lot more than 6 people to get this implementable. Be sure to post here if your from Central Fraser Valley and want a sub-forum.

I will have to close this thread in the future as a no go otherwise.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Sliver said:


> i was thinking more langley, maple ridge all the way east out to chilliwack.


What about us way out in Agassiz lol I'm in!! good idea Bruce!!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Can we move the thread to aqua lounge? Sure it'll get a lot more interest that way


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I won't move it without the op's permission as this is the correct place for it.

Is there anyone in Langley\Maple Ridge\Chilliwack that are interested in having this implemented?


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

suits me fine to pop it over to the aqualounge. i probably should have started it there in the first place to gauge interest. thanks chris.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

"...... and it's gone."


----------

